# Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I fed it back when I fed kibble. I feed raw now. I still use the dog food rolls all the time as training treats.

I think it's great stuff.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

We used it already with no problems. I'm thinking of rotating that with Canidae cause I can get it at a store very close to me.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The store here that has Canidae and Innova is way across town and the price for Canidae is $43. Innova is WAY more.
I haven't checked the NB price yet but Petco is close to me so I wouldn't be spending more on gas.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I use it and purchase it at Petco. I was using Nutro and switched about two months ago as Petco didn't have the Nutro variety that I was using at the time and I had heard it was good so I gave it a try. Now the poops are smaller and Tilly's coat is shinnier. If I'm not mistaken the 30 lb bag is about $40.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine were on it and it is good stuff. I would not give them the venison flavor unless they are a VERY active dog, as Beau was on it eating less then 2 cups a day and gained weight on it and shelby gained 5 pounds eating it and they are both seniors. I still give mine the beef roll when I have to give them meds, it is great shredding it up and putting the pill in the middle and roll up. There is no fighting them anymore.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW, that may be pricier than Canidae! I'll have to check.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I had Shadow on it way back when. I had no clue that he was borderline sensitive to Duck at the time, so that's probably why he didn't show any improvement. I found he was sensitive AFTER I switched.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Guess I better be careful which version I switch to. Mine have always eaten Lamb and Rice.
I noticed the Low Cal version has Rice as the NO.1 ingredient. Isn't that weird? Or is that what makes it low cal? I think I still want protein to be their NO1 ingred. That's why my vet didn't want Selka on Senior food. Not enough protein and vitamins etc.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

We feed Brady the Ultra Premium version (not duck or lamb or venison). There are Petcos close to work and home so that's one reason why I chose this brand. He does great on it. We also use the moist rolls for training treats.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I fed it for about 4 months and stopped because it was too hard to get. I remember the dogs liked it and never had any bad reactions to it. Here in Canada the Natural Balance it was wayyy more expensive then the Canidae or Innova. Not sure what its like in the US though.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I feed London the Natural Balance Duck and Potato her allergies. I started feeding it to her back in April, and she doing great on it. I have been very pleased with the results.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm thinking about trying it.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

We just switched Rosco to the new grain free version....i dont even know what kind it is. Fish and potato maybe??? and he loves. 

and a 20-30lb bag (can't remember) at my petco is almost $50. its more than the Nutro.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WoW, that's alot. Nutro is $37. here for a 40 pound bag!
I need to go by petco and check. If it's that much, I may go with Canidae at the specialty store!
DARN! here I thought I had this issue answered!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I had Lexus (my allergy girl) on the NB duck and she had a reaction to the duck. So I switched to the Sweet Potato and Fish. She is doing great on it. It is a little higher than Canidae which I feed the pups. I just paid $45 for the larger bag at Petco and $41 for the Canidae. I think NB has great products. And my crew are worth every penny.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My dogs are worth it, just don't know if I can afford it.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

i always got the 20ish lbs bag of Nutro and it was $45ish dollars.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I fed Tinkerbell the Ultra Premium for about a year. Tinkerbell loved it. In fact it was the first food she ate without any coaxing. She had refused to eat the Nutro adult formula. I did not really notice a price difference between Nutro and NB because i thik I fed less of the NB. She'd still be on it except that she is not very active and so I needed to put her on a reduced fat formula, the store near me doesn't carry it and the petco is across town on a road that is under construction for the next few months. So I switched to Wellness which is more expensive, and now have switched to Wellness core which is more yet.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> I fed Tinkerbell the Ultra Premium for about a year. Tinkerbell loved it. In fact it was the first food she ate without any coaxing. She had refused to eat the Nutro adult formula. I did not really notice a price difference between Nutro and NB because i thik I fed less of the NB. She'd still be on it except that she is not very active and so I needed to put her on a reduced fat formula, the store near me doesn't carry it and the petco is across town on a road that is under construction for the next few months. So I switched to Wellness which is more expensive, and now have switched to Wellness core which is more yet.


yup. The NB has actually lasted alot longer than the Nutro did. 

How does she like the Wellness CORE??? I was going to switched Rosco to that instead of NB....but im poor.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Debles said:


> My dogs are worth it, just don't know if I can afford it.


lol....I know exactly what you mean. Everything's going up in price these days....except for paychecks. I use to switch it with Innova but that went up in price too. Maybe I'll have to just stick with Canidae.


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

We just started the Duck and Potato this week. Switching from Canidae, which we thought might have contributed to some behavior issues. Wanted a slightly lower protein/calorie, while avoiding undesireable grains and other ingredients.

Ingredients look topnotch. Since we are just trying it, we only got a 5# bag - which was pricey. One reason I went with Canidae was my research showed it was by far the most reasonably priced high quality dog food in my area. If Clover does well on this food, we'll see how much the big bags cost. 

I think we also got a 5# bag of the ultra premium, but won't even open that if Clover does well on the duck and potato.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How did Canidae cause behavior issues?


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Mine have been eating the NB Duck and Potato for awhile now and are doing great on it! What I like about Petco is that when you buy 10 bags you get one free. They also seem to put the NB on sale alot for $41. Also if you go on the NB website you can sign up and they send you coupons which help!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> yup. The NB has actually lasted alot longer than the Nutro did.
> 
> How does she like the Wellness CORE??? I was going to switched Rosco to that instead of NB....but im poor.


My girls love the Wellness Core Reduced fat. They've slimmed right down on 1 1/2 cups/ day. BTW, it is 350 calories/cup. They do get a little extra added.... yogurt, tripe, egg, or pumpkin, green beans, etc to equal another 50-100 calories/ day. Also supplements ( fish oil, etc.) add about 80-100.


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Debles said:


> How did Canidae cause behavior issues?


See my thread in the puppy forum about pacing and chasing shadows.

I do not know that Canidae does, but we wanted to try to identify all possible causes, and it seemed that she got worse right around the time we switched her to Canidae.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Why sweet potato and duck as opposed to sweet potato and venison?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

SolidGold said:


> Mine have been eating the NB Duck and Potato for awhile now and are doing great on it! What I like about Petco is that when you buy 10 bags you get one free. They also seem to put the NB on sale alot for $41. Also if you go on the NB website you can sign up and they send you coupons which help!


COOL! I just thought it was Nutro that you got the free bag! I will sign up for coupons also! I will definitely go check it out so I can start mixing their food for the change.


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

skeller said:


> Why sweet potato and duck as opposed to sweet potato and venison?


Dunno.

My wife bought it based on our discussions. I was pleased with her choice, without even looking to see what the other alternatives were. It has lower protein than Canidae, no grains, and a different meat. So I thought it would be a good contrast to see if Clover had any sensitivities. She brought home 5# bags of 2 other brands as well, in case Clover does not care for this one. The store said if one worked, don't even open the others and they'd give us credit.

Who knows. Maybe she'll just grow out of this stage, and we'll be back on Canidae!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

One of my rescue dog adopters has her golden girl on DVP's Duck and Sweet Potato...she's been eating it for 4 years now and looks great. She does get some cooked stuff with it occaissionally.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Venison is quite rich...check the fat content on the bag. Venison is good if you've tried other proteins and run out of options. I like foods containing buffalo and fish. Buffalo is all free range, and they live mainly on grass...the naturall fatty acids in grass fed animals is different and in better ratio than in corn fed ranch meat.

Have you looked at Solid Gold Foods. "Wolf King" or "Barking at the moon"?


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

skeller said:


> Why sweet potato and duck as opposed to sweet potato and venison?


In our case the duck and potato was the one we tried first, its working great for her, and I've decided to stick with it.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm going out today to pick up a bag. I'll start with Potato and Duck as well. How have your dog's stools been on this food. Benny has been loose on every food we've tried.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Someone said a page or so back , that their dog had an allergic reaction to duck.

I think I'll do the regular or lamb and rice as that's what my boys have always eaten on Nutro Natural Choice.

I realize I am very contradictory..I'm a vegetarian and my dogs eat lamb.


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

skeller said:


> How have your dog's stools been on this food. Benny has been loose on every food we've tried.


Stools are firm. But Clover hasn't seemed to have a problem with any foods.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Rosco's Mom said:


> yup. The NB has actually lasted alot longer than the Nutro did.
> 
> How does she like the Wellness CORE??? I was going to switched Rosco to that instead of NB....but im poor.


Loves it, and she has lost weight on it which she really needed to do. She ate the regular WELLNESS reduced fat but when i bought the CORE...She devoured it. I could actually use it for treats I think. NB has a lot of calories and since Tinkerbell is not a really active dog due to her heart she gained weight on it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Great. My dogs aren't very active either and we're trying to get weight off them.
I defintiely don't want to feed them something that is going to make the weight harder to get off.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Debles said:


> Great. My dogs aren't very active either and we're trying to get weight off them.
> I defintiely don't want to feed them something that is going to make the weight harder to get off.


When I looked it was like 487 calories a cup!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

After all this talk and now I will probably stay with Nutro Natural Choice. Guess I could do Canidae Platinum. The NB Weight Loss food's no1 ingredient is rice.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

skeller said:


> I'm going out today to pick up a bag. I'll start with Potato and Duck as well. How have your dog's stools been on this food. Benny has been loose on every food we've tried.


the piles have been small and firm.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

I bought the potato and duck, and I added a bit to his old food. I also added a bit of plain yogurt. He loved it - I hope it will be gentle on his belly.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Good Luck. Let me know how he does. I am still trying to make up my mind.


----------



## grousang (Dec 29, 2007)

We switched Connor over to this a month ago. We mix the Ultra Premium kibble with some of the moist chicken or beef canned foods twice a day. He loves it and seems to be thriving with it. And he's been fond of the NB deli rolls since the day we got him.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Glad you like it. It was too fattening for my boys so I went with Nature's Variety. It has a high rating but not as many calories.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I've had the pack on NB for over a year now and really like it - currently they are on the Duck & Pota.


----------



## monty's mom (Dec 23, 2007)

i haven't posted in a while due to computer problems on and off but we just switched to Nat. Bal. ultra premium in the blue bag and both dogs are doing great. I was feeding 2 cups also but Monty is leaving a little in the dish so I'm thinking I'll feed a little less and see how it goes. My non/gold who is picky is loving this food. Anyone feed the ultra premium?


----------



## brandibit (Feb 5, 2008)

I started mine on the ultra premium a little over a week ago. I feed him 2 cups twice a day with some of the beef roll mixed in. Does this amount seem okay? He's a little over 70lbs. How do you know how much to feed?


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I love using the rolls as treats. The doggys do too.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Debles said:


> Does anyone feed this?
> 
> In the ratings I've read on links here it is rated A+ . That's as high as Canidae or Innova.
> And I can get it at Petco. The ingredients look great.
> ...



Diamond makes it.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

brandibit said:


> I started mine on the ultra premium a little over a week ago. I feed him 2 cups twice a day with some of the beef roll mixed in. Does this amount seem okay? He's a little over 70lbs. How do you know how much to feed?


That seems like a lot to me. I feed mine ultra premium too but only a cup twice daily. My golden is 7 1/2 years old so she is not a young pup. If yours is younger, he might need more. Mine weighs 62 pounds. My vet says she should be between 60-65 lbs, of course depends on the size of the dog.


----------



## goldensequoia (Jun 4, 2008)

hello all - I just switched Sequoia to the Natural Balance Potato and Duck formula because she gets hot spots frequently. We believe she may be sensitive to her food because we have taken her back and forth between Miami, Florida and Waynesville, North Carolina (even in winter) and she is consistently itchy scratchy. She has been on this new food for just about 3 weeks. I know it takes time. Does anyone have an update on Natural Balance duck? Sequoia is not tolerant of the heat in Florida but we are here most of the year. I am just hoping the food will help her. I really don't think it is the environment but - who knows?
Have you see our website lately?
Wags,
Cindy and Sequoia
www.goldensequoia.com


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

goldensequoia said:


> hello all - I just switched Sequoia to the Natural Balance Potato and Duck formula because she gets hot spots frequently. We believe she may be sensitive to her food because we have taken her back and forth between Miami, Florida and Waynesville, North Carolina (even in winter) and she is consistently itchy scratchy. She has been on this new food for just about 3 weeks. I know it takes time. Does anyone have an update on Natural Balance duck? Sequoia is not tolerant of the heat in Florida but we are here most of the year. I am just hoping the food will help her. I really don't think it is the environment but - who knows?
> Have you see our website lately?
> Wags,
> Cindy and Sequoia
> www.goldensequoia.com


Hey, a very pretty girl you have. I don't have much to contribute on the duck formula but I do feed mine Natural Balance Ultra and she does well with it. Mine has only had one hot spot in her entire 8 years so I have been lucky. And I live in hot and muggy Mississippi. Many reasons for hot spots and the food may be one. My vet told me that the #1 reason for hot spots is due to not rinsing all the soap off when bathing. After I was told that, I go way beyond the call of duty to rinse off all the soap. Not to say that is your problem, but just throwing it out there. 

Hope your dog has good luck with the new food.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

My pup can't handle food that is too rich, so Innova is out for us. We used Natural Balance treats for awhile. He loved them, but at the time I thought he might have a fish allergy, so we switched to California Natural lamb and rice for food and treats. He LOVES it and it has very basic ingredients that are easy on tummies. I can't recommend that stuff enough. 

It is a little pricey - about $50 for a 40 lb. bag - and it can be really hard to find, but I wouldn't trade it for the world. After a puppy with a sick tummy, I've very picky about what he eats. But now that I know he doesn't have a fish allergy, if we were going to switch to a new food, I would go with Natural Balance for sure. It is good for sensitive bellies.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I have two dogs on two different varieties (one one LID Duck/Potato and the other on AMP). They're both doing great on it.

Get a Petco PALS card. It's often $2-$5 off with the PALS card and if you buy 10 bags in a year they send you a certificate for a free bag (has to be the same size).


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I switched all of mine to DVP NB about a year ago. I use the Sweet Potato & Fish for Summer and Buddy (golden/golden mix), the Lite formula for my senior sheltie & overweight mix, and half lite/half Ultra for Rott'n (rottweiller). They are all doing well on it, stomachs' are fine, and poops are good. I use the Sweet Potato and Fish along with Salmon Oil because Summer and Buddy itch alot and this seems to help at least during summer months. We are having a little more itching right now and I am thinking it is because the heat is running and drys their skin out more--I know I am even having problems w/ dry, itchy skin right now! The DVP NB is more than I used to pay but everyone is doing so well on it and as long as I can afford, we will keep using.

I also use the beef log--helps alot when giving meds and all of the dogs seem to love. The Petco card with the occasional coupon and after buying 10 getting the free bag also helps.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I always recommended DVP NB to adopters, that asked. One has been using the duck formula for five years with great results. One of the great things about natural balance is the few ingredients, so much easier to pinpoint what is causing problems.

Have you had Sequoia's thyroid checked. Lots of skin issues can be the beginnings of hypothyroidism. Intolerance to heat could be same.

Another food not often mentioned that's good is Flint River Ranch. I have used their lamb, millet and rice formula. It makes beautiful coats! AND, it gets delivered to your door.(look online)


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I purchase from interstate here in Aus NB Organic dry food, not all products are available. The dogs enjoy the dry food, but I mainly feed raw to them.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Cam's Mom said:


> I always recommended DVP NB to adopters, that asked. One has been using the duck formula for five years with great results. One of the great things about natural balance is the few ingredients, so much easier to pinpoint what is causing problems.
> 
> Have you had Sequoia's thyroid checked. Lots of skin issues can be the beginnings of hypothyroidism. Intolerance to heat could be same.
> 
> Another food not often mentioned that's good is Flint River Ranch. I have used their lamb, millet and rice formula. It makes beautiful coats! AND, it gets delivered to your door.(look online)


 I'm thinking of trying the Flint River Potato and Trout. I'll put a post out there to see if anyone has tried it.


----------



## goldensequoia (Jun 4, 2008)

hi there - We are very careful with bathing and rinsing. I even bought a dog hairdryer! We bathe her about once every 6 weeks or so. Do you think we should bathe Sequoia more frequently?


----------



## goldensequoia (Jun 4, 2008)

regarding the thyroid - Sequoia is brushed daily and sheds very little compared to our first two dogs - golden lab (Chester) or Siberian husky (Ciana). Her coat is beautiful. The hair is consistent and there is no fur loss in clumps or anything. I can still see the vet about the test to be on the safe side. Cindy


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

goldensequoia said:


> hi there - We are very careful with bathing and rinsing. I even bought a dog hairdryer! We bathe her about once every 6 weeks or so. Do you think we should bathe Sequoia more frequently?


I don't see where that would help prevent hot spots. But I'm no expert by any means. I would consult with your vet.


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

We just adopted a three year old golden mix from a rescue. The foster Mom only had her for a week and was using Lassie's Natural Way Lamb and Rice. Vet said Science Diet or Pro Plan - didn't seem to passionate about it, so I liked what I read in this thread and bought DVP Natural Balance Lamb and Rice. I am mixing it with the former. It says it is a limited ingredient diet formula. Do you think that's ok? I was just trying to stick with something close to what she had before, so I went with Lamb and Rice.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Another Golden Lover said:


> We just adopted a three year old golden mix from a rescue. The foster Mom only had her for a week and was using Lassie's Natural Way Lamb and Rice. Vet said Science Diet or Pro Plan - didn't seem to passionate about it, so I liked what I read in this thread and bought DVP Natural Balance Lamb and Rice. I am mixing it with the former. It says it is a limited ingredient diet formula. Do you think that's ok? I was just trying to stick with something close to what she had before, so I went with Lamb and Rice.


It is a very good food. A limited ingredient food only means there is less to cause allergic reactions.


----------



## cjl1168 (Mar 4, 2007)

I am switching my dogs to the Duck and Potato of it cause of allergies and stuff.. our two year old GR, Casey, he eats his feet like a madman and has the moving back when touched.. He has been on Orijen's for about 9 months and it didin't help one bit. I am switching partly cause of cost and what I have heard/read about the Duck Potato one.. Orijen is about $70 for a 25lb bag, and if it doesn't help the allergies, I can't afford to waste that money when he could get a new bed! Anyway, if you guys have an allergy tips, please send them my way!


----------



## Trish58 (Jan 25, 2009)

We switched our dogs to NB when Canidae switched their formula. We give them the Fish and Sweet Potato NB and haven't had any problems.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

cjl1168 said:


> I am switching my dogs to the Duck and Potato of it cause of allergies and stuff.. our two year old GR, Casey, he eats his feet like a madman and has the moving back when touched.. He has been on Orijen's for about 9 months and it didin't help one bit. I am switching partly cause of cost and what I have heard/read about the Duck Potato one.. *Orijen is about $70 for a 25lb bag,* and if it doesn't help the allergies, I can't afford to waste that money when he could get a new bed! Anyway, if you guys have an allergy tips, please send them my way!


Wow, I can't imagine paying that price. NB Ultra at Petco is roughly $25 for a 17lb bag. Sometimes on sale for $20.


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

Is the Ultra formula that much better than the Duck and Potato or Lamb and Rice? I just chose the Lamb and Rice for our new Golden Mix - she is 3 years old. So far, so good - but thinking I may need more protein. 

Also, she was sick when we first got her, and the vet gave us a rich canned food (vet only product) with chicken that I used to mix her pill in with the dry. She loved it, and I am worried about going back to dry alone. Anyone mix NB canned with dry? I just don't want to undo the good I am by adding a poorly chosen canned food.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mixing NB canned with the dry for awhile would be fine, give less and less of the canned every day till it's just the kibble.
Mine grew up on Lamb and rice and then I switched foods and now they seem to keep scratching their ears. But my NV food went way up in price so back to NB.


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

OK - I obviously need a new hobby  I am thinking of trying Duck and Potato although I have no complaints with Lamb and Rice. The guy at PetCo said their coats do amazingly well on Duck and Potato.


----------

